# major help.. is my diet good enough for a bulk diet.. please read..



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

my diet as such this week.. on a training day.. my aim is high protein low carbs..

breakfast.. 80g protein, 600ml skimmend milk, 20g peanut butter, multi vit, cod liver..

snack.. 80g protein, 600ml skimmend milk, 1 apple..

prior 2 training.. 150ml small can of coke..

train..

after training.. 10g bcaa, 10g eaa, 10g glutamine, 10g creatine mono, 600ml fresh orange..

tea.. 500g chiken breast, splog tomato sauce..

snack.. 80g protein, 600ml skimmend milk, 1 apple..

supper.. 8 egg white 5 yolks..

around 4 plus litre of water a day..

IS THE ABOVE DIET SOLID ENOUGH TO GAIN CONTINUOUS MUSCLE MASS.. IM CURRENTLY UPPING SHAKE INTAKE EVERY 2 WEEK BY 5 GRAM..

THOUGHTS ANYBODY?..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

more food man ... get rid of the shakes


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

id dump the coke too, not sure why u need a coke???

I never understand all the "what do you think of my diet" threads

1) figure out how many calories u need to stay the same weight

2) add 300-1000 to that from whole food sources, min 200g protein...rest doesn't matter as long as its from real food

3) get big


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

ALR said:


> *id dump the coke *too, not sure why u need a coke???
> 
> I never understand all the "what do you think of my diet" threads
> 
> ...


I tried to dump the coke but i couldn't, Im addicted to the stuff. I still drink it, Well its diet pepsi now haha


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Personally Id cut the milk. I was drinking the same amount of milk and i was storing most of it as fat.

Just my view mate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

oh yeah i cant give up diet coke. he didnt say diet tho so im assuming it's real coke


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

ALR said:


> id dump the coke too, not sure why u need a coke???
> 
> I never understand all the "what do you think of my diet" threads
> 
> ...


This!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

It started of coke then pepsi then diet coke and now its diet pepsi. I cant give it up! haha


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

lol pepsi max is the stuff dreams are made of!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> lol pepsi max is the stuff dreams are made of!


Yeah, i have a bottle of pepsi max every now and again, haha


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

its them tiny tins 150ml.. i use it for the sugar rush prior to training as stated im doing low carbs so sessions can get quiet tough..

on a none training day i dont have the fresh orange training drink.. so i loose around 70g carbs there..

i can gain weight and size no issue i went from 11 and half to 14.8 now im sitting around 12.10..

dropping the milk isnt a problem i use the flavourless protein from my protein its sound as standard..

im wanting to know is my diet enough to gain size jesus its aroud 350 plus daily protein intake for lean tight muscular size.. ive upped the protein dropped off on the carbs.. i was including 2 tea spoons of olive oil for fat level along with the peanut butter but ran out and forgot 2 re grab ..

i can bulk perfectly im not asking that.. up cals and carbs to sufficient levels but its not my aim at this moment..

is it possible 2 get nice tigh lean size through the above diet?..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dont know why dont you try it !!!

What calories is it ???


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

my emphasis is lean mass mate.. not size.. surely if my protein intake is high im going to grow lean muscle mass regardles of x ammount of calories.. like i said im doing low carbs so i dont see andy point in excess ammount of pointless calories from pointless foods.. emphasis is muscle through protein not size if you get why i mean..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

racky said:


> my emphasis is lean mass mate.. not size.. surely if my protein intake is high im going to grow lean muscle mass regardles of x ammount of calories.. like i said im doing low carbs so i dont see andy point in excess ammount of pointless calories from pointless foods.. emphasis is muscle through protein not size if you get why i mean..


it sounds like your asking a question but telling us whats right or wrong ??? of course calories matter ffs if you want to grow you need to eat more calories than maintanance , you can eat 300 grams of protein per day but if you dont eat anything else then you will still lose muscle !!!

your question was is your diet good enough for a bulk and yeah if you have enough calories per day you will bulk fine, if you keep your protein hogher than everything else but still eat more calories than maintanance yeah you will stay lean and grow !!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

You need a moderate amount of carbs to build mass at least mate.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd say more fat is needed surely?

Especially if you drop the milk.


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

not going to be droping out the milk at all mate i dont feel the need having checked..

if i get 70g carb out the juice..

on doing the milk i do odd time ill have 4 shakes.. im getting in 100g there with the ammount of milk used.. so im seeing around 100-150g plus carb a day..

end of the day im not struggling to function 2 much on the above diet so i dont see why i should increase carb intake.. why increase if its not needed?.. again im not going for the watery affect they add..

weekend i have fish and chips.. sunday roast.. bag of crisps.. tin of pop around my diet..

im going to go with it for a while.. doesnt take 2 minutes 2 hit the carb up and re check on them..

i dont see why its so poor?..

if my aim is 2 add lean muscle.. why is a boat load of calories from things like rice oats etc going to help when there pure purpose is energy base?.. carbs dont build muscle so why is my diet poor with not including so many?..

yous have lost me..

i understand carbs etc add size.. but its either water or fat.. my aim is muscle gain.. not size gain..

going round in a circle this post :lol: .. ill just stick with it..


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

love it, asks for help then says h knows best anyway. pmsl


----------



## dannymak (Jul 2, 2010)

use roller cola, its much beta..............O, and garlic bread to.............yes, garlic..........bread!


----------



## dannymak (Jul 2, 2010)

dude you need the carbs and cals to gain good solid muscle, it gives you energy to lift/pull and push all the weights which in turn gives you the muscle. the only way to gain muscle is to keep ripping the muscles and increasing your weight. if you slack on the diet you will slack in the gym. i m 6f2 18st, i eat over 400 carbs aday and id like to think i do very well in not putting on loads of fat.

try your diet for 4-6 weeks if ya happy keep it but im sure as well as most yr gona have to up ya carbs pal. just keep it clean, no pizza or ****y food. just nice clean foods pal.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ALR said:


> love it, asks for help then says h knows best anyway. pmsl


Yeah mate thats what i thought oh well advice not needed it seems lol !!!


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

yes mate my last diet..

started like this.. low calorie day.. my training day!..

1.. 20g peanut butter.. 50 gram protein.. 50 gram oats.. 600ml skimend milk..

2.. 250g chicken, 70 gram rice, bag mixed veg.. 10ml olive oil..

3.. 250g chicken, 70 gram rice, bag mixed veg.. 10ml olive oil..

train.. sip 600ml orange juice.. 10g eaa.. 10g bcaa.. 10g glutamine.. 10g creatine mono

4.. 40 gram protein.. 40 gram oats.. 600ml skimmend milk..

5.. 40 gram protein.. 40 gram oats.. 600ml skimmend milk..

6.. 8 egg whites.. 3 yolks..

2 apples a day.. 4 plus litre water..

my non training day was the following.. high cal day..

1.. 20g peanut butter.. 80 gram protein.. 80 gram oats.. 600 ml skimmend milk..

2.. 250g chicken, 100 gram rice, bag mixed veg.. 10ml olive oil..

3.. 250g chicken, 100 gram rice, bag mixed veg.. 10ml olive oil..

train.. sip 600ml orange juice.. 10g eaa.. 10g bcaa.. 10g glutamine.. 10g creatine mono

4.. 70 gram protein.. 70 gram oats.. 600ml skimmend milk..

5.. 70 gram protein.. 70 gram oats.. 600ml skimmend milk..

6.. 8 egg whites.. 3 yolks..

2 apples a day.. 4 plus litre water..

my diet was to a 30 gram deficite between high cal and low cal days..

every 2 week i upped protein and carbs bi 5 gram.. that was the base of my diet wen i first started it prior to changin 2 my new 1 as posted..

mon-low cal

tues-high cal

weds-low cal

thurs-high cal

fri-low cal

sat-high cal

sun-med (only 15 gram deficite on protein and carbs)

does my old diet look better then?..


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

dannymak said:


> dude you need the carbs and cals to gain good solid muscle, it gives you energy to lift/pull and push all the weights which in turn gives you the muscle. the only way to gain muscle is to keep ripping the muscles and increasing your weight. if you slack on the diet you will slack in the gym. i m 6f2 18st, i eat over 400 carbs aday and id like to think i do very well in not putting on loads of fat.
> 
> try your diet for 4-6 weeks if ya happy keep it but im sure as well as most yr gona have to up ya carbs pal. just keep it clean, no pizza or ****y food. just nice clean foods pal.


mate cheers for the decent reply..

nice 1.. does my older diet look better suited then?..

the reason i stoped my old 1 as i felt i didnt need the carbs to function and wondered if my new diet would be possible to see good gains..

ill happily change back up again..

truth mate out of the 2 diets which is the best?..


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

what happend to that warrior of a button basher flinty and his bulking advice..

hercules is my old diet better or owt mush?..


----------



## NobleSeven (Feb 4, 2011)

80g protein at one time is WAAAAYYY to much..i'd recommend 30-40g..


----------

